# Celebrate 4th of July with us..



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

Opt In to Drive. 

Received this email from Lyft. No incentives - simply projections of an increased demand.... Asking to Opt In to drive to help community celebrate 4th of July. 

Wtf Lyft. I will celebrate 4th with my family not helping someone else celebrate for a chump change. 

At least have a decency to offer incentives if you want me to Opt In. 

Any one else got similar invitation? Anyone opted in?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Tell us if they offer you anything for it!


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Tell us if they offer you anything for it!


I will not click on the Opt In link as it most likely would not offer a confirmation - will simply opt in automatically.

Lyft is trying to get enough drivers to opt in to kill all the surge that could have resulted from an increased demand.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

nononsense said:


> I will not click on the Opt In link as it likely would not offer a confirmation - will simply opt in automatically.
> 
> Lyft is trying to get enough drivers to opt in to kill all the surge that could have resulted from an increased demand.


Am I missing something? Will they fire you if you renege on your solemn oath????

Looks more like they are trying to gauge what kind of guarantees they'll need if they wanna subsidize the event

Might be malicious for minimization purposes....then again, might be some rather badly implemented attempt at trying to gauge the rides and earnings those drivers who'll be out there normally have on weekend nights, perhaps to use some overthought formula to infer how much you'd expect out of a major-scale party night.

Might also just be targeting you for some lame survey or focus group


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks I simply MUST be tripping...

Someone sane who isn't please read& decypher


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Are they clickable? Maybe you choose one and you'll be sent to that location. As mentioned earlier...enough opt-ins and Lyft won't have to do a big Prime-Time $$$$ increase during those hours.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

So if demand doubles but twice as many drivers come out, does it make a difference...


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Are they clickable? Maybe you choose one and you'll be sent to that location. As mentioned earlier...enough opt-ins and Lyft won't have to do a big Prime-Time $$$$ increase during those hours.


Opt In button is clickable. But since no incentives offered I am not clicking and potentially reducing Prime-Time $$$ by Opting in.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:*


nononsense said:


> Any one else got similar invitation?


*A:* Yes.


*Q:*


nononsense said:


> Anyone opted in?


*A:* No.

I can not recall if Uber is offering incentives for that day, or not. I guess that something will come in the e-Mail this week. I suspect that it will.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nononsense said:


> Opt In to Drive.
> 
> Received this email from Lyft. No incentives - simply projections of an increased demand.... Asking to Opt In to drive to help community celebrate 4th of July.
> 
> ...


Stop by the office to get your Free American flag on a toothpick ( made in China)


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

nononsense said:


> Opt In button is clickable. But since no incentives offered I am not clicking and potentially reducing Prime-Time $$$ by Opting in.


No communication like this was sent to Chicago Lyft drivers. You guys must be special!


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I got the same invitation. No incetive either other than demand will be higher.
No thank you... 4th of July I'll be doing what any other good American should be doing: creating a creater in the grown and burning a patch off the grass with all the fireworks and drinking imported beers


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't know what the point of opting in is. Guess I can still opt in and not drive. The email is not clear if there are any incentives or not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Don't know what the point of opting in is. Guess I can still opt in and nor drive. The email is not clear if there are any incentives or not.


" opting in" TRANSLATION
SCHEDULING.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> " opting in" TRANSLATION
> SCHEDULING.


Yea but that's for employees... ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Manotas said:


> Yea but that's for employees... ahhhhh!!!!


WE have an elaborate " OPTING IN" form for UBER this weekend.
Essence Fest along with 4th of July.
And a " contest" instead of garuntees.lucky winner will double their fares.probably have " Mystery Spies" oops " Mystery Riders" also giving away cheesy prizes.


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Don't know what the point of opting in is. Guess I can still opt in and not drive. The email is not clear if there are any incentives or not.


Opting in means killing the Prime Time with no incentives. Lyft is trying to gather the troops so to speak. Their goal must be to show passengers that they can rely on Lyft during holidays and not pay Prime time.

And what does it mean "Come celebrate 4th with us..."? Does it mean carrying ungrateful pax and their happy family for a chump change while your family is sitting and waiting for you at home?


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

I opted in. But I'm not driving.

Everyone else do the same and let them be as surprised as we were by the fare/incentive cuts.....


----------



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

You didn't get the incentive? It's killer this week.....25% prime time from 4-6 am Fri and 3-6 am Sat.......lol.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Cheap ****ing bastards!


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

$20 per hour between 9-11pm on the 4th.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *Q:*
> 
> *A:* Yes.
> 
> ...


Gold Boost Incentives for Monday the 4th...


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Lyft, you've screwed with your moneymakers. We won't drive for you.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's a holiday weekend, try and get a Plumber to come out at regular fare. They will laugh at you as they hang up.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DJ-916 said:


> You didn't get the incentive? It's killer this week.....25% prime time from 4-6 am Fri and 3-6 am Sat.......lol.


Uhm NOPE I DIDNT

And I had rides in them timeslots too

Even went so far to drive Friday night as to go full-on muffler-less tailpipefree....frikken shop wasted my time and ate 3 guarantee hours on Saturday though...
:-/

Regarding yesterday, plenty of fast demand late at night, but literally no primetime to speak of...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Lyft, you've screwed with your moneymakers. We won't drive for you.


I'll try minfaring the guarantees... I don't wanna do serious miles on the alcoholiday, plus it's all in familiar territory so I got a fairly decent sense of where NOT to go


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It's a holiday weekend, try and get a Plumber to come out at regular fare. They will laugh at you as they hang up.


Try to get one to come out at any price.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I'll try minfaring the guarantees... I don't wanna do serious miles on the alcoholiday, plus it's all in familiar territory so I got a fairly decent sense of where NOT to go


Whoah! I'm envious. A guarantee with no minimum number of rides-per-hour. In other words, a REAL guarantee! I didn't think Lyft had something this fair! I'll have to read your attachment again to make sure my eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

No way!

It's corny 1/2 zoned guarantee, with th most paper thin guarantee zone this region's guanrantddt have ever seen


AllenChicago said:


> Whoah! I'm envious. A guarantee with no minimum number of rides-per-hour. In other words, a REAL guarantee! I didn't think Lyft had something this fair! I'll have to read your attachment again to make sure my eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> No way!
> 
> It's corny 1/2 zoned guarantee, with th most paper thin guarantee zone this region's guanrantddt have ever seen


Well, they have to start some where. And it demonstrates that Lyft is able to structure guarantees according to geographic locations within large metropolitan areas. That part is encouraging, because Lyft can relax that stupid/insane 2 rides per-hour minimum in suburban areas, if it wants to. I won't hear none of that "Our computers aren't able to offer targeted guarantees"excuse.


----------

